# My Shop



## jpdenver (Oct 2, 2014)

Greetings all,

I grew up with a father that always had a number of workshops in each of his houses depending on what he was working on in that location.
He also did not like to carry tools from one location to another, so each shop was fully equipped. One in the basement, one in the garage, one in the barn, etc, etc.  He hated going to the hardware store multiple times, so he always said - 

"If you need 1 buy 6, if you need 6 buy a dozen, if you need a dozen, buy a box.   And of course - you need the storage drawers to put it all in."
When he downsized, retired, and later gave up on the use of sharp objects, I drove out and brought back whatever I could carry.

About 2 years ago, I came to the conclusion that I had "inherited" most of my hobbies, and I decided to start something new - from scratch.
I decided to pursue "Live Steam".  

So the first thing I did was to steal 1/2 the garage (my side), and started to acquire.  I chose to go small, and concentrate on table-top as opposed to 
floor-standing, with the goal of building "Marine Steam" - eventually moving into mode boats as well.

So I have a 10ft x 10ft square I move around in, and an additional area for grinding, cutting, and soldering/brazing.  And of course a Chemical cabinet, a library, and storage for all the nuts, bolts, and screws I brought back from dad's.

Here are some pics:

Layout Desk - cabinet holds mics, calipers, reference books. 

View attachment 84808















































Layout Desk.

View attachment 84807















































Sherline 4400 DRO Lathe, Sherline 2000 DRO Mill















































Tool Chest for -  ahh  Tools.





Off Hand and Tool Bit Grinder






Assembly Desk 






Soldering Bench  -   Power Band (hack)saw   -   Coping/Jig Saw






Drill Press - Power Filer (made by me)  
On yet another small assembly Bench.



I chose the DRO route in order to learn what it FEELS like to cut metal.
The computer screen and computer is for watching training videos.  

Thanks for looking, I welcome questions and comments.

Regards,
Jim Pope
Denver, Colorado


----------



## RandyM (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice work space. Looks real homey. I like the labels on the drawers of the tool cabinet. I label all my stuff also. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Hardly (Oct 2, 2014)

I noticed on the desk what appeared to be a handgun. Is that to shoot the TV (Elvis style) if there is something on there that you don't like? Oh and I also liked your shop. It looked almost too clean and comfortable to work in.


----------



## davidh (Oct 2, 2014)

your dad sounds like he did what i still do.  too many places to play, too much space between the place.  great kind of system if you can find what you need after its been purchased.  i know that route too. . .
10 x 10 is a bit small but keeps the stuff from getting too far out of hand.  like a step saving kitchen.   i like it.


----------



## jpdenver (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments.

1. 10x10 is the part I spend most of my time in.  Sorry that the pics of that part did not show up correctly,
you have to click on the link.  I made it so I could shift from one place to another in what I found was an
efficient manner.   The other part of the shop ( another 10 x15 space) has the brazing bench,  saws, and grinders.

One thing I did get was really thick anti-fatigue mats in from of the mill and lathe.

2. The gun is an old original Daisy Target that shoots .177  (#6 shot)  about 10 feet.  It was in a box-o-stuff
from an old machinist that was gifted to me.


Thanks again.

Jim Pope
Denver


----------



## jpdenver (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: My Shop - missing Pics*

Here are the pictures that disappeared:
top one is my layout desk.
bottom one is my Sherline 4400 DRO Lathe and Sherline 2000 DRO Mill.
All the task lights are LED to keep me from burning my hands.


----------

